# Latest pipe



## Bobostro61 (Mar 24, 2013)

Made this yesterday and finished this morning.


----------



## kyaggie (Mar 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 24, 2013)

Another beauty, well done.
Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## Tom T (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## fitzman163 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Janster (Mar 25, 2013)

Very well done!  Be well............Jan


----------



## bjbear76 (Mar 25, 2013)

Beautiful work!  May I ask do you make these for yourself or do you make to sell?  Looks like something I'd like to add to my collection.  :wink:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great looking pipe! The grain contrast looks really nice and your finish sets it off really well. Not a standard shape, with the slight down turn at the base of the stem and under the bowl but I like it. Looks like it would be very comfortable in the hand. Nice job!

Oh, and if you're not signing your pipes, you NEED to. Every single one. Either by hand, like Jake Hackert, or some sort of stamp. I made a nice oak pipe rack with a small drawer underneath for a fellow YouTube pipe presenter last year in exchange for a pipe. The pipe is one of my favorites but he hadn't started signing or marking his pipes yet. Would be cool if he had.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> Another great looking pipe! The grain contrast looks really nice and your finish sets it off really well. Not a standard shape, with the slight down turn at the base of the stem and under the bowl but I like it. Looks like it would be very comfortable in the hand. Nice job!
> 
> Oh, and if you're not signing your pipes, you NEED to. Every single one. Either by hand, like Jake Hackert, or some sort of stamp. I made a nice oak pipe rack with a small drawer underneath for a fellow YouTube pipe presenter last year in exchange for a pipe. The pipe is one of my favorites but he hadn't started signing or marking his pipes yet. Would be cool if he had.



I was forced to give the bowl that shape.  The kit I used was drilled so darn deep with a pointed bit that the bottom of the chamber was more than a 1/4 inch below the draft hole.  If I took any more off the bottom I would have sanded right into the tobacco chamber.  Just another reason to drill your own holes!  I only have one or two more pre-bored kits left and the rest are just plain old undrilled blocks of briar.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 26, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > Another great looking pipe! The grain contrast looks really nice and your finish sets it off really well. Not a standard shape, with the slight down turn at the base of the stem and under the bowl but I like it. Looks like it would be very comfortable in the hand. Nice job!
> ...


 
Wow! wouldn't use that kit producer anymore personally. 1/4" off from the bottom is waaay off in the world of pipes. Sounds like you are about to start pipes from scratch anyways so now you'll be able to acheive perfection in the final smoke-ability of the pipe. Keep postin' your pipes!


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 26, 2013)

bjbear76 said:


> Beautiful work!  May I ask do you make these for yourself or do you make to sell?  Looks like something I'd like to add to my collection.  :wink:



Make them for myself right now and still learning.  Here's a post I made some time ago showing a few others that I've made.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f45/just-started-turning-but-heres-some-pipes-ive-made-105863/


----------



## Bobostro61 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hendu3270 said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Hendu3270 said:
> ...



Actually this is the first one I've received from them that was bad.  All the others were drilled perfectly.  Guess you get a bad apple in the barrel every once in a while.  Then again, they should at least check them before they sell it to someone.


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 26, 2013)

Love it, I have learning that on my to do list.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Hendu3270 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobostro61 said:
> ...


 

Ah, I gotcha. Then a second chance might be in order.


----------



## Janster (Mar 27, 2013)

Heck, I'm walking on 65 and that is oh so nice,  I may have to start Smoking!


----------



## Fishinbo (Apr 4, 2013)

Great looking pipe! Like the shape and the wood is beautiful. The finish really makes the grain pop. Great job and keep them coming!


----------



## reiddog1 (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been googling pipe making and watching youtube videos for about 4 hours because of these!!!  Absolutely beautiful.  Keep em coming.

Dave


----------



## Rob73 (Apr 5, 2013)

A dear from of my from High school his father, Clarence Mickles was a pipe maker. He was pretty well known for his work. I can remember hanging out in his shop with my friend back in the day.  He had a nice nice little shop. His father passed away some years ago and he gave me one of his wood boxes with some of his specialty tools and his small drill press. He had some very nice exotics in there. I never made any pipes but made a nice stopper and pen for him out of his fathers wood.


----------

